# amano and cherry shrimp



## keeton (28 Sep 2009)

hi guys
i recently set up at 10gallon planted tank and yesterday added 5 cherry shrimp and 5 amano shrimp and added mature media and have been testing every couple of hours and they have been:
PH 6.6 (co2 on)
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5
and they seem really inactive and hiding alot more than in my 30g community tank. it does have high flow and when they swim they are fighting it in some area's of the tank. will this affect them? will they prefer it and be more active with less flow?

cheers


----------



## hipknoteyes (14 Oct 2009)

The water parameter seem fine - did you fill the new tank with water from the community tank?

What sort of filter are you using?


----------



## andyh (14 Oct 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much, give them time to settle in. Once they get used to their new surroundings they should start to appear more.


----------



## chilled84 (14 Oct 2009)

I agree. Let them settle in a bit longer. What you have done seems great. They will come out as soon as they feel save in there new enviroment and when they have ajusted to the water parameters.


----------



## hunter001 (14 Oct 2009)

Yeah give it time, i put 20 cherries in my tank on saturday. I looked later on and thought the majority of them had escaped as i could only see one or 2 out grazing. There all out and about now though luckily


----------

